
Amazon Launches Credit Card for Prime Members - applecore
http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-to-launch-credit-card-for-prime-members-1484136003
======
parul
Seems to compete with the Amazon visa they've had for over a decade!

~~~
wmf
It sounds like another tier. Non-Prime gets 3% and Prime gets 5%.

